# Seaton Heights Hotel - Devon (VERY pic heavy)



## TomMurphy (Jul 2, 2014)

This is the second abandoned place I ever visited. 
My dad told me that he took me to a car boot sale here once when it was open. I vaguely remember this.

It was a sunny(ish) day on Saturday, so me and my friend Dan decided to go exploring. The place is due for demolition soon. I'd been trying to arrange what I expected to be my last trip here with another explorer (who takes incredible photos) but it never happened, so I was lumped with dan. He's got an amazing talent for making every single photo blurry. 

To give you an idea of the kind of photos Dan likes to take:




If you've seen any of the other reports I've done, you'll know I do them in chronological order. I like to see them as a set, as if you were there. 
I like this way more than a mash-up of artsy HDR photos. 


When I left Luppitt it was a glorious day. The sun was beaming. 10 minutes later we were greeted by this:




I've never seen it rain so hard in the UK:




The worst part is, there's a field with long grass to go through to get to the hotel. Despite waiting for the rain to stop, we got soaked!






This was probably worth is though. A full double rainbow. 





The hotel:




Would have been rude not to...




I love this staircase. The ivy on the glassless windows it amazing. 






The Rooms:






Overgrown:




HOT




There is a shed out the back filled with junk. I like junk (not like that).








More overgrown paths:





Don't ask.




Assessing the broken window:




The sports hall is filled with loads of these phallic rubber handles with a screw-thread in the middle. I've always wondered what they were. They look like handles for rowing machines but there are at least a thousand and they're too small:




So now they're a bed.




An ironic photo by Dan. The writing on the wall says 'Focus':




Blurry photos by Dan:










While looking through a draw upstairs I uncovered 3 syringes. Could have been costly had I not seen the first and been careful. I left them like this so nobody makes the mistake:






There's something nice about broken glass:



Dan's blurry sky shot:




I think I read somewhere we're not allowed to say how we got into buildings. So here are some shots of the roof, a door, and us inside the building:








Dan - "stay still, it's like a first person shooter!"
Not quite, Dan. 




Not quite.





My mother is a Health and Safety inspector. She loves this kind of stuff:



Into the depths:




Loads of shots of the inside now. 


























We found some old mirror panels!



Sky was nice on the way out:






Vanity shot to finish off. Taken by Dan. 
Straightened, cropped, and edited by me. 




Dan took this. It's actually half decent! Not sure about the bird being central, but he'll learn:







And back to the car. Left my baby with a view. 



Thanks!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 2, 2014)

God they really have trashed the ground floor,but still a great report and some really nice shots too.


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jul 3, 2014)

You guys certainly went all out on this location! Fine work


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 3, 2014)

This was a pleasant report, I do like how you started and finished, some good shots taken here, good stuff!


----------



## TomMurphy (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks all. I prefer reports where you can share the journey by looking!


----------

